# Temptu Vs. Dinair Delimma



## SarahBeara (Apr 14, 2010)

Alright well, for my birthday coming up, I have been given the option to ask for an airbrush makeup system. I have been debating on either the Temptu personal use system (the one sold at Sephora) or the Dinair personal deluxe foundation kit. Im kind of torn between the two, so here are my reasons:

Temptu-

I like how simple it is, and how long the pods last(up to 4 months), but I wish they had colors for eyeshadow, liner, etc. I dislike how you cant mix colors, and how the system WITHOUT foundation is $225. I recently went to Sephora and got to have one side of my face done and had the other side with my regular powder foundation. The result is pretty close to flawless for me. And it lasted the whole day from then on. One thing I disliked is that it felt kind of sticky to touch. But only right under my eyes. But maybe that is because she used no primer or finishing powder. One pod of those costs the same amount as my powder foundation, but lasts longer and is cleaner to use, so thats another plus.

Dinair-

I have heard pretty good reviews about the system and it looks nice. The fact that it is an actual airbrush pen, and not a chunky one like temptu is a plus to me. I could mix colors and buy add ons they sell for other type of makeup designs. Some things I am worried about is how long the bottles of makeup last. I got on a chat with one of their support people and asked them how long, and they said about 10-14 days on daily use with a 1/4 oz. bottle. I dont know If I like the sound of how much that will cost me after a while. The set itself costs less than the temptu though. And it comes with starting foundation.

I basically am asking for advice from those who have used either system (or both). What do you think I should go for?


----------



## MakeupByMe (Apr 14, 2010)

I say if you get Dinair get the kit with the 1oz bottles not the 1/4 although you get more options with colors with the 1/4 bottles but with the 1 oz bottles they last you a couple months You get 4 1 oz bottles with the starter kit!! I love dinair &amp; that all I used when it comes to Airbrush I have used temptu &amp; do love there product onlyI have a dinair airbrush So i Thats why i hardly use temptu

BUT since you mentioned you didnt like the sticky texture of temptus makeup I suggest dinair because you dont need any setting powder for there makeup since there is no oils or sylicone Although temptu has sylicone base &amp; water base as well as alcohol base for waterproof finish Im not sure if your allowed to mix &amp; match for there starter kit But with dinair you can if you just talk to your sales rep &amp; let them know you didnt like the stickyness of temptus!!

Only advice Both temptu &amp; dinair may tell you that you dont need concealer under the eye area that airbrush makeup is good enough.....thats false for some because just airbrush makeup alone will cause wrinkles to show a bit more but its no big i always dab a little concealer where needed and spray my foundation/blush &amp; it looks gorgeous &amp; flawless &amp; i love a powder sometimes fake look lol so i dust some finishing powder over sometimes as well!!!

I worked for Dinair in the past &amp; have taken a Temptu workshop So Whatever you decide to choose I will be happy to help you!!


----------



## SarahBeara (Apr 14, 2010)

Well the one for temptu is the one sold in sephora stores.. Ad I didn't see a kit on Dinair with 1oz bottled :/


----------



## MakeupByMe (Apr 14, 2010)

Yes I have tried the one they sell at sephora When it first came out &amp; I like there more expensive one better (quality wise) dinair has many starter kits all the same only difference is the amout of makeup and size of bottles Ask about the mini kit 4 with 4 1 oz bottles i suggest one or two foundations (just to be sure &amp; you can mix to get your right shade) a blush &amp; a shadow or opalecent color such as light bronze or champagne

****ask if they still have this cuz Its been almost a yr since i been there &amp; they could have switched things up a bit


----------



## SarahBeara (Apr 16, 2010)

Yeah they dont have that anymore. At least that I can see. They just have sets with 1/4 oz. foundations and even smaller glamour colors. And the foundations are sets of 4, but each bottle is a different shade.


----------



## emily_3383 (Apr 16, 2010)

I would try the Dinair.


----------

